# Tuloslauseet, subjektin puute



## Marsario

Mod note. Thread split from here.

Hei kaikki!
 Opiskeluni takia jouduin lukemaan Fred Karlssonin kirjoittaman Suomen peruskieliopin, ja minulla on nyt kysymyksiä eräistä kohdista, joita en ole varmaa ymmärtäväni oikein.

Sivu 100. Tällä sivulla mainitaan eräitä VS lauseita. Mielenkiintoinen on tyyppi (9):


> ”_Tuloslauseet, joissa adverbiaali ja __predikatiivi_
> Poja/sta kasvoi mies.
> Valitukse/sta tuli ongelma.”



Ja sitten lausetta esitellään tarkemmin: 





> ”Tuloslauseella ilmaistaan muutosta. Intransitiivisessa tuloslausessa muutoksen läpikävijä, joka on elatiivissa, sijoittuu yleensä lauseen alkuun; tätä seuraa  yksikön 3. persoonassa taivutettu verbi ja muutosta kuvaava predikatiivi”.


Eli sanat Poika ja Valitus ovat näissä lauseissa adverbiaaleja, kun taas Mies ja Ongelma ovat predikatiiveja. Mutta tämä tarkoittaisi, että subjekti ei olisi ollenkaan… ja, jos niin, tällainen lausetyyppi pitäisi ottaa lukuun myös sivulla 102, jossa mainitaan rakenteita, joissa yksinkertaisesta väitelauseesta puuttuu kieliopillinen subjekti. (Mainitut rakenteet ovat: ensimmäisen ja toisen persoonan subjektipronominit jätetty pois – Nyt nukumme; passiivilauseet ja puhekieliset imperatiivit – Mennään; geneeriset lauseet – Usein kuulee, että; meteorologiset ilmaukset – Ulkona sataa; kausatiiviverbit – Harmittaa.) Ovatko siis teidän mielestänne Mies ja Ongelma oikeastaan predikatiiveja vai subjekteja? Muistaakseni subjekti on se jäsen, joka suorittaa toiminnan, kun taas Suomen peruskieliopin mukaan predikatiivi on ol/la-verbiin liittyvä jäsen, joka luonnehtii subjektin ominaisuuksia. Molemmissa tapauksissa säännöt eivät näytä täysin pätevän…


----------



## Gavril

> (5) Sivu 100. Tällä sivulla mainitaan eräitä VS lauseita. Mielenkiintoinen on tyyppi (9):
> 
> Ja sitten lausetta esitellään tarkemmin:
> Eli sanat Poika ja Valitus ovat näissä lauseissa adverbiaaleja, kun taas Mies ja Ongelma ovat predikatiiveja. Mutta tämä tarkoittaisi, että subjekti ei olisi ollenkaan… ja, jos niin, tällainen lausetyyppi pitäisi ottaa lukuun myös sivulla 102, jossa mainitaan rakenteita, joissa yksinkertaisesta väitelauseesta puuttuu kieliopillinen subjekti. (Mainitut rakenteet ovat: ensimmäisen ja toisen persoonan subjektipronominit jätetty pois – Nyt nukumme; passiivilauseet ja puhekieliset imperatiivit – Mennään; geneeriset lauseet – Usein kuulee, että; meteorologiset ilmaukset – Ulkona sataa; kausatiiviverbit – Harmittaa.)


 
Uskallan sanoa, että Karlssonin lista näyttää vähän satunnaiselta. Ei yllättäisikään, jos tietyt lausetyypit, jotka voisivat kuulua subjektittomiin väitelauseisiin (esim. tyyppi _Pojasta kasvoi mies_), jäisivät unohdetuiksi.



> Ovatko siis teidän mielestänne Mies ja Ongelma oikeastaan predikatiiveja vai subjekteja? Muistaakseni subjekti on se jäsen, joka suorittaa toiminnan, kun taas Suomen peruskieliopin mukaan predikatiivi on ol/la-verbiin liittyvä jäsen, joka luonnehtii subjektin ominaisuuksia. Molemmissa tapauksissa säännöt eivät näytä täysin pätevän…



Tässä yhteydessä en ole varmaa, että predikaati ei voisi olla myös (kieliopillinen) subjekti, eli jäsen joka määrittää verbin persoonamuodon. Mutta ei tule mieleen hyvää esimerkkiä tällaisesta lauserakemteesta, jossa _tulla_/_kasvaa/_jne. selvästi mukautuu sitä seuraavaan substantiiviin. Suomalaiset, keksisittekö esimerkin tästä?

Olen keksinyt lauseen _Hänesta tulen minä_ (eng. ”He will become me”), mutta minun on vaikea päättää, onko se kieliopillisesti oikea, koska se kuulostaa oudolta jo merkityksen näkökulmasta.


----------



## reamary

Gavril said:


> Uskallan sanoa, että Karlssonin lista näyttää vähän satunnaiselta. Ei yllättäisikään, jos tietyt lausetyypit, jotka voisivat kuulua subjektittomiin väitelauseisiin (esim. tyyppi _Pojasta kasvoi mies_), jäisivät unohdetuiksi.
> 
> Tässä yhteydessä en ole varmaa, että predikaati ei voisi olla myös (kieliopillinen) subjekti, eli jäsen joka määrittää verbin persoonamuodon. Mutta ei tule mieleen hyvää esimerkkiä tällaisesta lauserakemteesta, jossa _tulla_/_kasvaa/_jne. selvästi mukautuu sitä seuraavaan substantiiviin. Suomalaiset, keksisittekö esimerkin tästä?
> 
> Olen keksinyt lauseen _Hänesta tulen minä_ (eng. ”He will become me”), mutta minun on vaikea päättää, onko se kieliopillisesti oikea, koska se kuulostaa oudolta jo merkityksen näkökulmasta.



En ota kantaa muihin kohtiin, kun tietämykseni aiheesta ei ole riittävä, mutta viimeinen ehdottamasi lause *_Hänestä tulen minä on _kieliopillisesti väärin. Ainakin jos tahdot sen tarkoittavan "He will become me". Siinä tapauksessa tulla-verbii taipuu edelleen hän-pronominin mukaan, eli _Hänestä *tulee* minä_. 
_Hänestä tulen minä (_ja tämä on ehkä hiukan kaukaa haettua), saattaisi voida esiintyä esimerkiksi runossa tai laulun sanoissa, jossa kielellä voi vähän leikitellä, eli jos sen haluttaisiin tarkoittavan _Minä tulen hänestä _("I come from him/her").


----------

